# BAGHDAD | City of Youth | PROPOSAL



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad , Iraq

project Name :City of Youth

Status : Proposal





































































































































source: http://www.ambsconsultancy.com/

Baghdad Spa 




































​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

:bow::bow:


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

That is one large project. At least it will use up that empty space.


----------

